# Back Boobies!



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 22, 2006)

Do you all know what I'm talking about when I say "back boobies" (aka upper back fat)? Does anyone else have these things? If someone asks me what my cup size is I would have to say H in the front and C in the back.  

What do you men think about back boobies? I like to stick my hands back there and jiggle them...but then again, I like to play with all of my fat.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2006)

I think you have marvelous back boobies Ebony!!  Boobies and back boobies!! There's that smile again. Dammit. You make me smile! 

Grabbing them "back boobies" is rather fun as well. Not hard enough to hurt, but hard enough to feel them and fulfill the big desire. 
You can jiggle them? I would like to see that...

seriously....

lol Very nice picture though Ebony. Thumbs up.


----------



## eightyseven (Feb 23, 2006)

I love women to have extra in the back... never really knew why... but I just love when there's more everywhere


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 23, 2006)

*two thumbs way up* I'm a fan of the back boobies.


----------



## ripley (Feb 23, 2006)

Got 'em. And side fat that's about DD on its own, lol.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Got 'em. And side fat that's about DD on its own, lol.




I've been calling them, "Sidewalls", for centuries it seems...

[Loud Uncontrollable Outburst] *Wow! Brains and beauty... *[/Loud Uncontrollable Outburst]

(We now return you to our regularly, scheduled post... Already in progress)


...I've always found them to be adorable and a necessary accoutrament as part and parcel of the whole beautiful ensamble that is Woman.


----------



## Moonchild (Feb 23, 2006)

Four boobs are better than two.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 23, 2006)

I think my back boobs have officially gotten bigger than my actual boobs, lol. Leave it to me to do things backwards.


----------



## unity (Feb 23, 2006)

My back boobies are ginormous, but they're lopsided. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## ripley (Feb 23, 2006)

unity said:


> My back boobies are ginormous, but they're lopsided. Anyone else have this problem?



Yes! My sidefat..my righthand side is one big round roll, and my lefthand side is two lil rolls on top of each other. I hate it, 'cause it makes my bra uncomfy, lol.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 23, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Do you all know what I'm talking about when I say "back boobies" (aka upper back fat)? Does anyone else have these things? If someone asks me what my cup size is I would have to say H in the front and C in the back.
> 
> What do you men think about back boobies? I like to stick my hands back there and jiggle them...but then again, I like to play with all of my fat.



I like it. It accents the full female figure. It seems to taper from the bra until we get to the booty. Yeah, it's a nice effect.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 23, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I think you have marvelous back boobies Ebony!!  Boobies and back boobies!! There's that smile again. Dammit. You make me smile!
> 
> Grabbing them "back boobies" is rather fun as well. Not hard enough to hurt, but hard enough to feel them and fulfill the big desire.
> You can jiggle them? I would like to see that...
> ...



Thank you so much Chimpi. I'm glad that I can make you smile.  And maybe I'll have to make a video of me jiggling my back fluff....lol


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 23, 2006)

ripley said:


> Yes! My sidefat..my righthand side is one big round roll, and my lefthand side is two lil rolls on top of each other. I hate it, 'cause it makes my bra uncomfy, lol.



Ripley, I can relate to that. I have a big love handle on the left but on the right if my love handle is followed around almost to my buttocks then there are two little rolls. It's so interesting how fat is distributed on our bodies.


----------



## Bluestreak (Feb 24, 2006)

"It's so interesting how fat is distributed on our bodies"

That's what keeps FA's up at night!

(your back boobies are VERY nice! I love that part of a women's body. Wonderful to fondle and caress, sexy, but not as overt (usually) as the boobies on the front side)


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Bluestreak. I like them too! And I can understand why it keeps you up at night. There is so much to explore on a fat body...enough to keep you entertained for hours.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 24, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> There is so much to explore on a fat body...enough to keep you entertained for hours.



Over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... and over... 
again...


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Feb 24, 2006)

Back Boobies: Explained

Back boobies, known in Ancient Greece by their Latin name, _oolalalabus moreofthatforus_, are an essential component of any fully formed fat body. 

Not only do they provide the necessary aesthetic task of reflecting and therefore enhancing frontal curvature but they provide overall structural integrity as well as performing the practical use of functioning as soft handles that assist the FA in high contact moments. 

Back Boobies form another argument as to why fat women rule. On a small woman, a back provides many practical uses of its own (picnic table, for instance). On a bigger women even a rather innocuous bit o' real estate such as a shoulder blade is transformed into a place for, shall we say, sensual exploration. If what is alluring about the feminine form is the virility and fertility we sense in curves (and I think this is a safe assumption given that most heterosexual males and lesbian females, FA or not, appreciate boobs, hips etc.) then it only makes sense that if a woman has extra curvature she is extra sensual. 

FAs are people who aren't so narrow-minded as to want curves limited to certain geographic zones. If this kind of thinking was used in other aspects of our culture, the German authobahn would be the only fast, winding road in the world. So. I ask you. Does a waterslide have to be in Florida? I think not. Does a soft curve need to be restricted to a hip or a boob? Or a bum cheek? Why, praytell? If you think a waterslide (symbolic here for curvy fun that involves much joyous yelping) is as necessary in North Dakota as in Florida, then I think you not only see my logic...but are probably an FA.

Translated: Thin Admirers are geographic curve fascists who only want Floridians to enjoy waterslides. FAs are egalitarians and wise. 

Finally, you know you're an FA when you like kissing back boobies.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 24, 2006)

Very well said, Big fan!


----------



## Jes (Feb 24, 2006)

Big_Fan72 said:


> Back Boobies: Explained
> 
> Back boobies, known in Ancient Greece by their Latin name, _oolalalabus moreofthatforus_, are an essential component of any fully formed fat body.
> 
> ...



I think I love you. No--I know I love you.


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Feb 24, 2006)

:eat2: 

just a little late night philosophizing....

coincidence that the autobahn was invented by the germans, a people who are known for their robust waistlines? (sausage, anyone?)

it all makes sense if you stare at the computer long enough...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ive always called that Freddie FAt back


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, God! I love back fat! And busty BBWs have so much of it! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

Big_Fan72 said:


> :eat2:
> 
> just a little late night philosophizing....
> 
> ...



Yes, but they also like order and they're often unfunny.

*cough* So I've heard, I mean...


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Oh, God! I love back fat! And busty BBWs have so much of it! I LOVE IT!



Yeah, but you try gettin' a bra around it!!!


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes, but they also like order and they're often unfunny.
> 
> *cough* So I've heard, I mean...



true, yes. or so i've heard. umm. yeah. and then there's the matter of leiderhosen. unforgiveable, really.


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Feb 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, but you try gettin' a bra around it!!!



i'd love to, i mean, right. yes. what a difficult chore. yes. tragic.


----------



## Big_Fan72 (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks ebony...your photo proves my point.....


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

Big_Fan72 said:


> true, yes. or so i've heard. umm. yeah. and then there's the matter of leiderhosen. unforgiveable, really.


Then again, I have a photo of me as a tot, dressed in a dirndl, and I truly AM adorable beyond words. 
So, a little from column A, a little from Column B.


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

Big_Fan72 said:


> i'd love to, i mean, right. yes. what a difficult chore. yes. tragic.


Cheeky monkey!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, but you try gettin' a bra around it!!!



Amen to that....I tend to wear the sports bra things because I cant find any regular comfortable bras.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 25, 2006)

Well I guess I shall share my back boobies. Oh what fun....lol.
Stacey 

View attachment me4-2.jpg


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Amen to that....I tend to wear the sports bra things because I cant find any regular comfortable bras.


I've often said, I sometimes think I only joined a gym so that I could walk around all day in a sports bra.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Feb 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, but you try gettin' a bra around it!!!



OOH! OOH! I'd love to assist a sexy BBW or supersize BBW with that!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 25, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, but you try gettin' a bra around it!!!




I hear ya! I'm always having to adjust my bra so that it doesn't rise up too much over those things. They should make bras with cups for the front and the back.


----------



## Jes (Feb 26, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I hear ya! I'm always having to adjust my bra so that it doesn't rise up too much over those things. They should make bras with cups for the front and the back.


hahaha. Awesome idea! We should patent it. That's probably the only way it would stay in place, actually.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

*laughs*
ok.. i can honestly say I've *never* heard of "back boobies" before.. lol

I have however.. had guys request more pics of my back fat lol

yes i have the rolls too 

I have referred to them as my 'spare' tire' lol


----------



## Bluestreak (Feb 27, 2006)

Dreamer72fem-

What fun indeed! Such lovely back fat!

I am very definately taken, but if not for that, I'd apply for the position of your sports bra!

Heck, I'd even help put a fabric one on you if you wanted!

Bluestreak


----------



## LV*Luscious* (Feb 27, 2006)

Sir Mix-a-Lot could write a sequel to "Baby Got Back" about "back boobies"! And ya, I got 'em too!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 27, 2006)

Bluestreak said:


> Dreamer72fem-
> 
> What fun indeed! Such lovely back fat!
> 
> ...



Your taken eh.....darn it. Thanks for wanting to be my sports bra if you werent taken. I can always dream...lol  
Stacey


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 28, 2006)

I like to hold on to them when involved in passionate kissing... 

=Divals


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 28, 2006)

Divals said:


> I like to hold on to them when involved in passionate kissing...
> 
> =Divals



Who you kissing over there?


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 28, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Who you kissing over there?



sup dreamer72 i see your also a michigan native.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 28, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> sup dreamer72 i see your also a michigan native.



Well hello fellow michigander


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 28, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Well hello fellow michigander


what city or county you live in? im detroit.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 28, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> what city or county you live in? im detroit.



Over in Berrien County over on Lake Michigan. I am close to South Bend, Ind. actually.


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 28, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Over in Berrien County over on Lake Michigan. I am close to South Bend, Ind. actually.


 damn thats pretty damn far.


----------



## Arkveveen (Feb 28, 2006)

hahhaha, I got some back boobies.. and I am a guy. I love them!
(I am 275 pounds)
Man, I never thought I would find people who enjoy showing off their large and beautiful bodies. This place is a paradise for me! hahahha
Anyway, those are some nice "back boobs" you all got who just displayed them on those pics. Hope you don't mind my compliment, I love fat everywhere on a lovely body.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 28, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> Who you kissing over there?



This gorgeous girl 







My fiancee 

=Divals


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 28, 2006)

Very cute picture, Divals.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 28, 2006)

You two are a cute couple Divals


----------



## altered states (Mar 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, but you try gettin' a bra around it!!!



I was at a, um, funeral, a few years ago and there was a very distant relative-by-marriage who I met for the first time. She was a very cute, jiggly sort of BBW, round all over with many rolls and odd bulges. She was wearing a top made of surprisingly sheer fabric (for a funeral), so that I could see the back of her bra perfectly, especially when the sun hit it a certain way. The bra had a very wide horizontal strap that served as a sort of second bra for her very well-developed "back boobies," an inadequate one at that, exposing more back boobage than it held. The unsupported boobage jiggled a bit every time she moved and let's just say my mind wasn't much for solemn reflection of the deceased that day, nice guy though he was.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you, dreamer, Ebony 

=Divals


----------



## rusteeldn (Mar 4, 2006)

You are so beautiful to me


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 4, 2006)

rusteeldn said:


> You are so beautiful to me



Isn't that a song?  Can you sing it to me? lol 

Thank you, I'm glad that you enjoy my silly pictures.


----------



## vaikman (Mar 4, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Isn't that a song?  Can you sing it to me? lol
> 
> Thank you, I'm glad that you enjoy my silly pictures.






Love:smitten: your silly pics Ebony

:kiss2:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 5, 2006)

vaikman said:


> Love:smitten: your silly pics Ebony
> 
> :kiss2:




Thanks Vaikman.


----------



## john1235 (Mar 8, 2006)

*I love boobies no matter where they are located.:shocked: *


----------



## Orso (Mar 8, 2006)

Hurrah for back boobies! Hurrah for curves everywhere and lots of them! Hurrah for round softness! Hurrah for BBWs and SSBBWs!!!!

And hurrah for EbonySSBBW who brought on such a great topic!


----------



## americandookie (Mar 9, 2006)

i've gots myself some back boobies... they can get annoying sometimes but im glad they are admired! lol


----------

